# Question about Upcoming Reserve Academy scheduling conflict with Civil Service Test



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Well this is my first post and thread on Mass cops as I just recieved my acceptance letter for the Reserve Academy in Plymouth starting March 5th,2007. My question is, since the Academy runs Mon-Wed nights and on Saturdays, and the upcoming civil service exam is on a Saturday, should I register for the exam? I am not sure if they give us the day off from class to do it or if we take it at the academy or what. Has anyone been through this scheduling conflict while in the academy before? If so, please let me know. Thanks,

Jake


----------



## kidiaz (Jan 2, 2007)

you will be crazy not to take the exam!!!! call in sick or find a good exuse.


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

You are usually allowed a certain number of absences from the academy. Given that the saturday isnt scheduled for something liek OC / baton which is a mandatory day, it shouldn't really be a problem.

might not hurt to give the scheduling coordinator a phone call as I am sure more than 75% of the class is in your boat.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Question about Upcoming Reserve Academy scheduling conflict with Civil Service Te*

The same thing happened when I did the reserve academy a few years back. Knowing that most of the class was going to be scheduled to take the CS exam, the staff made arrangements.


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, I signed up for the Corrections Officer test before I even dreamt of being accepted into this R/I A. I have the confirmation e-mail and snail mail to back me up. I would ASSume that they'd have to take that into consideration.

AJ


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

When I did the R/I academy we were allowed one absence without having to make it up...provided it was not the final exam day or the suicide prevention day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

My R/I actually rescheduled our class the day of the exam, because so many of us were taking it. Just talk with other people in your class, and approach the instructor about it. They know you guys want to become full-time cops.


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Question about Upcoming Reserve Academy scheduling conflict with Civil Service Te*

Im sure it wont be an issue, its not like they didnt see it coming, I was just wondering if there was a set procedure, or even if they had the proctors come in and issue the test there. I will ask about it the first day there. Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

I am sure it won't be an issue either. But, make sure you bring it up at the beginning of the course.

Believe it or not is was an issue when I was took the R/I in Reading 9 years ago. We had to argue with Norman to make the day an excused absence so 70% of the class could take the test.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Question about Upcoming Reserve Academy scheduling conflict with Civil Service Te*

Even if they say no, skip it. You would just be held on finishing the program until you can make the class up in the next round or at another academy.

Don't even start with Norman.... goodness


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

Question Answered, they will probably reschedule the day for the Sunday after they said


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I am in the R/I now and was told if you miss a class you have to make it up at another academy. I would talk to the scheduling coordinator.


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

You're in our R/I A? Dir. Harlow said that we'd be making up any missed classes some time following the missed class but before we graduate. Just hit me up in class if you have any questions. Just ask around for AJ or Nytro

AJ


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry i am in the Foxboro location.


----------

